# Nobody wants to leave the island



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 21, 2020)

So I was wondering how long everybody else seems to be waiting between your island filling up, and somebody moving out. Oddly enough, once I had all ten spots filled, it seemed like it was only a few days later that Tammy decided to move out. But that was a couple of weeks ago! I don't know if I've gotten so used to the fairly quick turn around in New Leaf or what, but I'm starting to get really antsy and wanting some of my villagers to go. How long is everyone else noticing it takes to go from one wanting to move out to the next? Do you like it that way, or do you wish it was faster?


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 21, 2020)

I TTed today to get someone to move out (just the first that asked because I wanted a new villager).  One asked to move out tomorrow (4/22) and was in boxes on 4/23.  The last one to move out before her asked 4/5 and was in boxes 4/6.  I've heard it's a minimum of 2 weeks after the last one moves out, but it sure did feel like forever...


----------



## Soigne (Apr 21, 2020)

it's been about a week and a half-two weeks since anyone's left my island... really looking forward to someone asking haha


----------



## Mairen (Apr 21, 2020)

I've seen some input from time travelers here who say that it's on average every 15 days?


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 21, 2020)

It's kind of funny, because fifteen days doesn't really seem like a long time, but when talking about Animal Crossing, it's like "oh my gosh it takes forever." I think it's because it's a game, and you're usually looking to make progress in your games, so fifteen days... well that's a long time to move forward. I wonder why they decided to make it so long this time around. Villagers would ping me to move out after like five days of the ninth villager having been moved in in New Leaf.


----------



## Absentia (Apr 21, 2020)

When I TT i jump every 6 days or so, for a bit, then sync my clock back and start again after I feel like I don;t wanna go forward again


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 21, 2020)

Ironically, I had someone ask to move out today. The problem? It was Ankha, who is not going anywhere as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sir Zyr said:


> Ironically, I had someone ask to move out today. The problem? It was Ankha, who is not going anywhere as far as I'm concerned.


I can't say that I blame you. She's definitely got a good aesthetic. That's another villager I'd like to have some time - not permanently, as I do want to have my island open for new villagers. Fang is the only one that I'm desperate to get and keep forever.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 21, 2020)

I convinced Lyman to stay 8 days ago, Gabi 4 days ago, and Pate today. So to me it seems that someone is asking every 4 days. But I did not let anyone move out yet...


----------



## praeses (Apr 21, 2020)

I was told by a friend who cycles a lot that it was a 2 week minimum and a potential month maximum for move outs. I felt my soul leave my body and after that, I sold my turnips and TT-ed to get someone to move out. Luckily it didn't take long to get someone to move, although two dreamies of mine, Cherry and Julia, wanted to go before Flurry decided to think of packing. One of these days I'll get Keaton to move too...


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 21, 2020)

Boccages said:


> I convinced Lyman to stay 8 days ago, Gabi 4 days ago, and Pate today. So to me it seems that someone is asking every 4 days. But I did not let anyone move out yet...


So it sounds like if you tell somebody "no" that you don't have to wait at least two weeks for someone else to try to move. That's good at least.


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 21, 2020)

Skye asked to leave pretty early on and i didn't let her. The one I wanted to leave was Colton, he was forced on me as my first camper. Like a week after I got my 10 people I had Sly in my campsite, unfortunately he would only swap with Roald so I said no. A few days later Ellie showed up at my campsite and to my great joy swapped with Colton! And the other day Skye asked to leave again and I figured if she really wants to go I'll let her so I now have an empty spot to fill. I will miss skye though.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 21, 2020)

Tiffany said:


> Skye asked to leave pretty early on and i didn't let her. The one I wanted to leave was Colton, he was forced on me as my first camper. Like a week after I got my 10 people I had Sly in my campsite, unfortunately he would only swap with Roald so I said no. A few days later Ellie showed up at my campsite and to my great joy swapped with Colton! And the other day Skye asked to leave again and I figured if she really wants to go I'll let her so I now have an empty spot to fill. I will miss skye though.


Oh, Skye is such a pretty wolf! I love the wolves so much... but yeah, I'm definitely playing this game with the idea that the villagers should all go when they want to, so I can get in new ones. Except when I finally get Fang. He's going to stay with me forever once I get him.


----------



## Rave (Apr 21, 2020)

I've had two try to move out. Bettina was a random move in and asked to move out a week after moving in. I swear Audie asks me to move out like once a week :/ Nobody else has asked though!


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 21, 2020)

praeses said:


> I was told by a friend who cycles a lot that it was a 2 week minimum and a potential month maximum for move outs. I felt my soul leave my body and after that, I sold my turnips and TT-ed to get someone to move out. Luckily it didn't take long to get someone to move, although two dreamies of mine, Cherry and Julia, wanted to go before Flurry decided to think of packing. One of these days I'll get Keaton to move too...


A month is freaking rough considering according to the guide there's only a 20% chance max of getting a camper to visit your island on any given day.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 21, 2020)

It's probably random, with the each day that passes making the probability of someone asking to move out higher.

I had a villager move out on the 11th and no one has asked to move since. But as we see above, others have had it in less time.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 22, 2020)

I wonder if that includes people being pushed out from campsite visitors too.


----------



## Sansy (Apr 22, 2020)

It's funny because in New Leaf every couple of days people would talk about moving out. That actually started to drive me nuts once I got villagers who I wanted to keep. I was thinking I'd let people come in go in this version of Animal Crossing since I can actually maintain the town layout, since being able to place plots yourself made "plot resetting" no longer a thing.

...So I gotta admit, I'm pretty disappointed that villagers don't ask to move out hardly at all.  I don't want them to ask every 2 days like in New Leaf, of course, but why not once a week at least?


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 22, 2020)

Funnily enough, Hippeux asked to leave today, to which I said OH HECK YES! I think it's been right around 15 days since Tammy moved out. Now hopefully I'll be able to find somebody cool to replace Hippeux.


----------



## Mezzanine (Apr 22, 2020)

deleted


----------

